# New cage + Biancas belly...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Finally i recieved my mesh today, so the glass tank could get a lid 

Pixie and her 12 babies live there now:



















Also it seems like Bianca definitely is pregnant - shame on Josef :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I want the babies They are stunners 

Such lovely pics ^_^


----------



## corrinead (Nov 21, 2008)

Those babies are gorgeous, i got excited for a second thinking...oo i wonder if your anywhere near me. Then i realised you were in Denmark!!  Doh


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I take it Bianca has popped by now? How did the babies turn out?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Peteyandthegang said:


> I take it Bianca has popped by now? How did the babies turn out?


  She was just getting fat. Josef didn't get any of the girls pregnant, very lucky since he turned out to be a mini and sick...


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

aw bless her podginess...Im glad it wasnt a pregnancy then, sorry he got sick


----------

